# Amplificador de baja frecuencia a valvulas



## juanje (Oct 21, 2020)

Mande construir un chasis para una radio a valvulas , basicamente una chapa con cuatro plieges y 6 ajugueros para los zocalos de las valvulas  , me costo 40 euros , le puse los zocalos y varias platinas de baquelita y le puse unos terminales de cobre para soldar las resistencias , voy a montar una radio de Am y FM con valvulas un superheterodino , encontre esquemas de radio en el rastro  y tengo que eleguir uno en concreto que no sea muy complicado porque tengo que hacer las bobinas y los trafos de alimentacion y el de salida de audio , alguein monto algo similar o un amplificador de valvulas ? con la PL 84 ? por favor algunas ideas ? gracias y un saludo de Juanje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2020)

Hay un montón de material en el Foro , pero además tenés un montón de diagramas valvulares aqui :





__





						Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis
					

Hola saludos cordiales a todos amigos de este excelente foro .  dejo acá un excelente sitio que contiene muchos esquemas y manuales de servicio totalmente "free" : http://www.schematicsunlimited.com/. Forte abraço y buena suerte ! Att. Daniel Lopes.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------

